# Getting our foster this week



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

We are going to be fostering a pit bull/ mastiff mix. About 2 years old, male. Good with people/kids and other dogs. I have a female german shepherd dog, 6 months at home. I've never fostered before but have had a pit mastiff mix before. Any tips for me? I have heard about the two week shut down and will probably follow that for a week or two. Can I tie him to me a couple times a day while doing chores or something while on the shut down? I know I can exercise him. I won't be introducing him to anyone outside the family for at least two weeks. It is possible we might adopt him if we feel he is a good match for our family. Thanks for any foster tips, tricks and suggestions you have for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats! I don't do the shut down, just start off the relationship on the right foot. Highly recommend having him tethered to you and clearly showing him the rules and expectations right off the bat. No babying or slack just because he is a rescue. Fosters earn their meals the first week or two as well in my house.

You have a clean slate with this dog and the opportunity to make the relationship what you want it to be. Have fun!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great thank you! We're very excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

